# I NEED SUBS (help)



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I was planning on purchasing 2 Incriminator Audio (Lethal Injection) subs. However i was recently informed that the company has stopped producing these subs, and are working on a new line. I need two 12's, i want dual 4 ohm coils(for 1 ohm wiring)500-800w RMS and I want to go with a company that is not to commecial. Like Adire, Re, Incriminator, ect... I only have about $500 to spend on the two 12's. Your suggestions will be very much appreciated...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 16 2005, 12:55 AM~4214934
> *I was planning on purchasing 2 Incriminator Audio (Lethal Injection) subs. However i was recently informed that the company has stopped producing these subs, and are working on a new line. I need two 12's, i want dual 4 ohm coils(for 1 ohm wiring)500-800w RMS and I want to go with a company that is not to commecial. Like Adire, Re, Incriminator, ect... I only have about $500 to spend on the two 12's. Your suggestions will be very much appreciated...
> *


2 12" adire audio tempests would set you back about 460 bux, idk how much it would be with shipping though, depeneds on where you order them from.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I have heard tempest arent too loud, I want somethin thats going to WANG, similar to LI's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

RE SE series surprised the hell out of me....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 16 2005, 01:10 AM~4215012
> *I have heard tempest arent too loud, I want somethin thats going to WANG, similar to LI's
> *


what are you comparing the tempests to?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Just the feedback ive heard about LI's, nothin personal. Does anyone know the price on 2 re se, sx, or xxx?? I want somethin VERY loud with an equal mix of sq+spl.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 16 2005, 02:49 AM~4215200
> *Just the feedback ive heard about LI's, nothin personal. Does anyone know the price on 2 re se, sx, or  xxx?? I want somethin VERY loud with an equal mix of sq+spl.
> *


SE 12 169 600w rms
SX 12 249 1000w rms
XXX 12 369 (price will be alot higher) 1600w rms


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

what about just one 15" adire audio brahma?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love to own a brahma, but im not to fond of single sub setups


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Well recently ive had an education about Lethal Injection subwoofers and how Nick the owner runs his business. I was about to purchase four LI's for my corvette, but since I compete with my setups, I have the distinct possibility that I would blow a sub now and then, and would need a recone. Well, I posed this question to Nick in PM's as well as public posts on SoundIllusions.net and got pretty shady replies on the topic. I'll link to you below the emails and other info from him and such, and you make up your own mind. But basically, I wanted to get recones for LI subs and Nick outright refused to send them to me, even though he admits he had sent them to other people in the past so they could recone at shows. His reasoning for this is that he was afraid of people not reconing it right, and then people selling the subs online and them not working right, giving his line of subs a bad name. I personally think thats a bit paranoid, but reguardless his inability to provide softparts to me forced me not to buy the Lethal Injections. His inflexability to help out even to a veteran audio person like myself, made me distrust the very people that id eventually need to contact for parts / service and or advice on their product. But you make up your mind, I know I have.


You know what they say about IA right? "Incriminator Audio : No Carbon Fiber, No Chrome, No RECONE."

LINKY : http://www.snoopdan.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=277


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

while his paranoia is a bit extreme, its understandable....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 05:25 AM~4215508
> *while his paranoia is a bit extreme, its understandable....
> *



Im sure they're capable subs, but if I cant get recones done by myself, they're useless to me. In slight defense of Nick, he DID give me the specific dimensions of the voicecoil and former assembly so I could make my own soft parts fit, but come on! Just send me the fucking voicecoil already! :uh: My thought on that is, if you send out a cone and someone fucks it up on installation, thats THIER problem, not IA's. Thats like you buying a can of paint at the store, then calling the manufacturer telling them it doesnt paint right because you used the can upside down. Its really that silly!

And after asking around a bit about Incriminator Audio, I found out that a few other competitive level users of their equipment discontinued using them for furthor seasons because of the recone thang....so its not just me being a dick :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I feel you on that mang.... If I cant recone it myself Im not using it in the lanes...Nick is a bit shaky w/me I talked to him a few times in the Termpro AIM chat and he was too odd and undeserving of my hard begged for sub money


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 05:34 AM~4215521
> *I feel you on that mang.... If I cant recone it myself Im not using it in the lanes...Nick is a bit shaky w/me I talked to him a few times in the Termpro AIM chat and he was too odd and undeserving of my hard begged for sub money
> *



:roflmao: thats amusing, you're about the 6th person who's said similar things to me.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ok, back on track though for this thread, let me suggest some "non-mainstream" subs for you to check out, and I realize you're in the $500 price range for two 12's, so here are my few suggestions :










American Bass SQ line









Crystal Pro 12









BMF 12









Treo SSi









AQ LW12









Massive Audio CW12









Soundsplinter RL-P


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 16 2005, 07:19 AM~4215559
> *ok, back on track though for this thread, let me suggest some "non-mainstream" subs for you to check out, and I realize you're in the $500 price range for two 12's, so here are my few suggestions :
> 
> 
> ...


Those SSis WANG and Ive had good results w/ Audioque and the BMFs from xfire


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 16 2005, 04:23 AM~4215280
> *what about just one 15" adire audio brahma?
> *


Then he would be like me...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 16 2005, 07:40 AM~4215589
> *Then he would be like me...
> *


nah I think he wouldnt be too lazy to install his :0 

o0o0o I went there :biggrin: :cheesy:

:looks in corner: nm I cant talk, I still havent installed my shit  :twak:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, i have found that i can participate in a group buy through RE audio, and recieve 2 Re SX 12" s for $440.00 with shipping. Do u guys think these will be the best sub for my money, or should I look into some of the other options listed??


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

The SX's are dual 2 ohm though+ I dont think i can use my lanzar 2000d amp on them. It is not .5 ohm stable~SX series might be out of the question


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 16 2005, 06:30 PM~4218928
> *The SX's are dual 2 ohm though+ I dont think i can use my lanzar 2000d amp on them. It is not .5 ohm stable~SX series might be out of the question
> *


lanzar opti 2000d 1100wRMS x 1 @ 2ohms












seems to me that getting the SX's will be an okay idea, you wont be able to give them as much as they can handle with that amp

each sub will/can recieve atmost 550wRMS


i checked up to see if the SE's are dual 2ohm aswell, but they are dual 4ohm so that kinda blows for you...

550wRMS on each SX will allow the sub to perform well, but not reach it's full potential....


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

U sure, 1st. the amp is monoblock. 2nd. 2 dual 2 ohm subs wired together should give me .5 ohm load on the mono channel


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 16 2005, 06:47 PM~4219058
> *U sure, 1st. the amp is monoblock. 2nd. 2 dual 2 ohm subs wired together should give me .5 ohm load on the mono channel
> *


umm if you looked at the picc, you will see that 2 dual 2 ohm subs wired as depicted will yield a 2ohm load

and if you have the lanzar opti 2000d, the descriptions that i found all result in a monoblock...

normally when 'D" is thrown in the amps title, it all drips down to monoblock


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

The problem is..i want to yeild a 1 ohm sub (for more power) That is not the correct amp. I have a heritage it is:1x800W RMS at 4 OHMS, 1x1400W Max at 2 OHMS, 1x2000W at 1.3 OHMS


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I understand what u are saying, but i need more POWER, or LOWER ohms, 550w per sub is no where near enough for these subs, and i dont know what to do??


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

alright, if you want to yeild a one ohm load

get the SE's

they are dual 4ohm


wire each one in parellel (that will now make a 2ohm load for each sub)

and then wire them together in parellel that will go to a 1ohm load...


happy now homie?

wait for pitbull, snoopdan, or brahma to double check me before you get too excited


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I know how to do the one ohm configuration on the SE's. But I want something better than the SE's, that will work with my amp. I want to spend my whole $500 on the best 2 12s i can buy.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 16 2005, 07:14 PM~4219230
> *I know how to do the one ohm configuration on the SE's. But I want something better than the SE's, that will work with my amp. I want to spend my whole $500 on the best 2 12s i can buy.
> *


wish you woulda said that before i wasted my time


if you wire the SX dual 2ohm subs together, you can either get a 2ohm load, or a .5ohm load (that i know of)

and make sure that those power ratings are all in RMS, it seems like the RMS rating stops at 4ohms and went to MAX with what you posted...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

double post


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 16 2005, 06:40 AM~4215589
> *Then he would be like me...
> *


everybody be like brian...lol

actually, if i had the money, i've thought about doing a single brahma 15" sub setup in my truck....but thats alot of woodworking to build a box big enough to port the sucker, and still fit behind my seats


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 16 2005, 07:41 PM~4219403
> *everybody be like brian...lol
> 
> actually, if i had the money, i've thought about doing a single brahma 15" sub setup in my truck....but thats alot of woodworking to build a box big enough to port the sucker, and still fit behind my seats
> *


ALOT 

i thought about a single 15" RE SE

but the mounting depth is out of my ball-park

the oversized magnet will make the tilt in the front to compensate the mounting depth worthless...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 16 2005, 05:43 PM~4219415
> *ALOT
> 
> i thought about a single 15" RE SE
> ...


well, there were 2 ways i was thinking about mounting it, the first way, would make it so i couldn't put my center armrest up....lol

the second way would be directly in the middle, which, idk if i'd have enough mounting depth to have it high enough so its not destroying all the electronics under the center counsel, idk wtf is under there, but it looks expensive...lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 16 2005, 05:49 PM~4219081
> *umm if you looked at the picc, you will see that 2 dual 2 ohm subs wired as depicted will yield a 2ohm load
> *


a pair of dual 2ohm subs can be wired to a 2 ohm or .5ohm load....

he can call RE and for an extra 25bux per sub he can get custom dual 4ohm voice coils for the sx's....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2005, 08:38 PM~4219783
> *a pair of dual 2ohm subs can be wired to a 2 ohm or .5ohm load....
> 
> he can call RE and for an extra 25bux per sub he can get custom dual 4ohm voice coils for the sx's....
> *


and then he can follow the diagram that i modified and posted for 2 dual 4ohm subs to yield a 1ohm load????


there you have it ohio, you got what you want?

those SX's in a well designed ported enclosure should be a really nice streatbeater

-qs


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanx, anyone have suggestions for the subs posted on page one, or any others?? In case the SX with dual 4 coils is 2 much $$????


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

U guys think one 15" mk II brahma would out perform TWO 12" RE SX's??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 18 2005, 03:10 AM~4230085
> *U guys think one 15" mk II brahma would out perform TWO 12" RE SX's??
> *


it will have better transient response but everything being equal the SX's will slaughter the Brahama in output


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

get an MT , discussion over


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Nov 18 2005, 10:06 AM~4230705
> *get an MT , discussion over
> *


read the thread and see how much power he has to work with... 
discussion over :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Nov 18 2005, 11:06 AM~4230705
> *get an MT , discussion over
> *


good luck getting some really nice sound quality out of that sub...

even if he had the wattage for it, thats an SPL monster, i wouldnt suggest it for a streetbeater....

thats like someone suggesting a SOLO-X as a streat beater 

BTW, i do know that the MT > SOLO-X


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

what he wants is an MT, what he has to work with is shit 

1100wRMS x 1 @ 2ohms isent going to accomplish much with 2 woofers... just get a single MT and throw that amp on it... save up and get another amp to strap ontop 

you will be happy, trust me...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twistid+Nov 18 2005, 03:56 PM~4232731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll have ALOT of SPL but not that much sq with the MT

and if im reading correctly, he wants an equal mix of both sound quality with spl...

if he get two of the SX's and build an SQL enclosure for them (most spl while still upholding sound quality) he will get what he wants!!!

and he doesnt have that model amp, he was mistaken on the amp title, he'll be able to push the SX's strong


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Nov 18 2005, 02:56 PM~4232731
> *what he wants is an MT, what he has to work with is shit
> 
> 1100wRMS x 1 @ 2ohms isent going to accomplish much with 2 woofers... just get a single MT and throw that amp on it... save up and get another amp to strap ontop
> ...


please stop talking.... you have no fucking clue


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 18 2005, 01:08 PM~4232825
> *please stop talking.... you have no fucking clue
> *



lol look at this child :uh: 

im sowwie, did i hurt your fweelings? pwease fowgive mew

:cheesy: lets see what e-thug has to say next  watch it , he might shoot me with his e-gat!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Nov 18 2005, 02:17 PM~4232894
> *lol look at this child  :uh:
> 
> im sowwie, did i hurt your fweelings? pwease fowgive mew
> ...












That reply is ultra ghey. Sorry bro.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

forget it, im getting 2 soundsplinter RL-p's, they will save me much hassle, be loud, and work with my amp


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid+Nov 18 2005, 03:17 PM~4232894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with that :roflmao:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

y is that funny?? do u know something about these subs that i dont??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 18 2005, 07:24 PM~4234880
> *y is that funny?? do u know something about these subs that i dont??
> *


they are more sq oriented.....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

ohio, whats the issue?

we told you how to wire
told you how to order them
and if you want, we well give you a proper box design for them

were is the hassle :dunno: 

if your amplifier does 2000watts RMS @ 1.3 ohm and is stable at 1ohm, i dont see why you dont run with the SX's...

you have the power, have the money, have the wiring diagram, and if you want we will suggest a box volume, port area, and port length for the box...

but hey, its up to you...


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Heres the deal... I dont want to spend $590.00 on the dual 4ohm SXs, so i want to get the dual 2ohms in the group buy. If i get the dual 2's, i would only be putting about 500w a peice @ a 2 ohm load on them right?? And if i get two of these amps i will still only be getting 1000w per sub right?? these subs are 1200w RMS, and i want them as loud as possible!! ~let me know, maybe im wrong...either way im going to go with th SXs, i just dont want to have to dump crazy amounts of money into amps to power them.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

GIVE US THE MODEL AMP YOU HAVE

dont just say heritage, or this or that, give us the entire model # of the amp, you keep giving different power ratings

first you say that your amp can do 1400wRMS x 1 @ 2ohms, now your saying it can only do 1000wRMS @ 2ohms...

just give us the exact model/name of your amplifier as it appears on the amplifier and we'll double check you on the power ratings...

i almost bet that you dont have as much power as you think you do... it seems like you dont know alot about systems so im almost betting you dont know the difference between RMS powerrating and MAX/PeakPower power rating...

-qs


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

well....it does 1400MAX at 2 ohms SO...im figuring it does about 1000w RMS @ 2 ohm  The amp is HTG2600D


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 20 2005, 02:27 PM~4243468
> *well....it does 1400MAX at 2 ohms SO...im figuring it does about 1000w RMS @ 2 ohm   The amp is HTG2600D
> *


you figured wrong :roflmao:

1 X 400W RMS @ 4 OHMS 
1 X 800W RMS @ 2 OHMS 
1 x 2000W 2 1.3 ohms 1 ohm stereo stable

what i can't figure out, is how a mono block amp, is stereo stable?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 20 2005, 04:27 PM~4243468
> *well....it does 1400MAX at 2 ohms SO...im figuring it does about 1000w RMS @ 2 ohm   The amp is HTG2600D
> *


http://www.lanzar.com/itempage.asp?MODEL=HTG2600D

they lied to you about that 2ohm powerrating...

and im still a lil suspecious about the 2ohm and 1.3ohm powerratings... MAX is sometimes used in place of peakpower, and peakpower isnt what you want to look for, its RMS what your gunning for...

but i think they ment RMS because its says 400wRMS @ 4ohm, and [email protected] 2ohm... i know the 2ohm(400RMS) and 4ohm powerrating isnt the same (it cant be the same)...


and what also made me pull the "dont buy" card is that its stable at 1ohm, but the lowest ohmload powerrating is at 1.3ohms :scrutinize: 

if you already bought it and cant return it, then whatever, just roll with it... save up your money a lil longer, get the SX's, and be happy...

dont just change your mind that quick becaues its over your limit by $80... thats 1days pay for the AVERAGE joe... work a lil overtime and get them...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 20 2005, 03:47 PM~4243775
> *http://www.lanzar.com/itempage.asp?MODEL=HTG2600D
> 
> they lied to you about that 2ohm powerrating...
> ...


so your saying because i make 96 bux in 8 hours, i'm not an average joe?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 20 2005, 05:50 PM~4243789
> *so your saying because i make 96 bux in 8 hours, i'm not an average joe?
> *


***** is you crazy!!!

thats oprah winfrey money!!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 20 2005, 04:04 PM~4243829
> ****** is you crazy!!!
> 
> thats oprah winfrey money!!!
> ...


12 bux an hour :biggrin:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

haha... Ive made up my mind finally. Im going to get 2 sx's(dvc 2 ohm) and run each one to an HTG2600. I will get close to 2000w per sub this way. Each sub will be running @ a 1 ohm load. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Nov 21 2005, 03:17 AM~4247120
> *haha... Ive made up my mind finally. Im going to get 2 sx's(dvc 2 ohm) and run each one to an HTG2600. I will get close to 2000w per sub this way. Each sub will be running @ a 1 ohm load. :biggrin:
> *


they wont like 2000w rms....

Id run a Crossfire vr2000d or an Orion 2500d to the pair.... if you go with the Orion you need dual 4ohm subs


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

it wont be 2000w. I HIGHLY doubt my amp does rated power, it probly more like 16-1800w.the subs are 1200RMS, and the gains will be set low anyway


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the subs are 1000w rms...

how much are u paying for those amps


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

$200


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a pair of Rockford Fosgate 15" woofers I will sell you. I also have a Precision Power amp, some Fosgatge amps, a capacitor, and some Alpine motorized head units. You interested?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 4 2005, 01:18 AM~4331625
> *I have a pair of Rockford Fosgate 15" woofers I will sell you.  I also have a Precision Power amp, some Fosgatge amps, a capacitor, and some Alpine motorized head units.  You interested?
> *


i could have sworn rockford had about 10 different models of subwoofers that could be bought NIB at this present date...


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I am not sure that I understand your point or where you are going with your comment. 

The background to my entry is that I picked up 4 15" Fosgate woofers, 2 Fosgate BD 1000s and two capacitors from this dude that got himself caught up in a bit of a jam. Something to do with the pinche FEDs or some pedo like that. 

The price we agreed on was too good to pass up. In the end I sold one of the BD1000s, a capacitor and two of the woofers for close to what I paid. My original intent was to slang the everything except for one BD1000.

I did not go through the trouble of listing model numbers because, quite frankly, I did not want to waste my time or whoever else is reading the message if they are not interested. 

But you are correct RF makes all kinds of subs that can be purchased NIB.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

People who use this forum daily take offense at anyone pushing their shit on a conversationally based forum such as this... If you want to sell your junk, take it to "for sale". Its quite rude to do otherwise on any forum, not just this one.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 5 2005, 10:32 PM~4343535
> *I am not sure that I understand your point or where you are going with your comment.
> 
> The background to my entry is that I picked up 4 15" Fosgate woofers, 2 Fosgate BD 1000s and two capacitors from this dude that got himself caught up in a bit of a jam.  Something to do with the pinche FEDs or some pedo like that.
> ...



then be specific if you understand that...

how are you just gonna say "a RF 15' subwoofer"... is it a p1, or maybe a p2, or even a p3, or is it apart of the HE series or T1 or T2 series...

you see were im going with it now?


and if you didnt want to waste anyone's time, you should have PM'ed or made a thread in the for sale section of layitlow


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

treos get my thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------

